

"Publishers Are Being Held To Ransom By Apple" - solipsist
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/02/11/sony-publishers-are-being-held-to-ransom-by-apple/

======
rbarooah
The title actually reads "Sony: Publishers Are Being Held To Ransom by Apple"

Missing off the "Sony:" makes it unnecessarily inflammatory.

